# Baron Seebach



## Tony Vella

Does anyone have any information - or link to information - about Baron Seebach who in the early 1910s was involved with the Dresden Opera? I cannot find any info about him other than the fact that he signed the young Richard Tauber to a five-year contract with the DO in 1913.
Thanks in advance.


----------

